# Remote starter installed; lighter socket not working



## lonie (Dec 20, 2010)

My husband had a remote car starter put in my car yesterday. It's Autopage C3-RS-625. Works beautifully, but then I went to charge my phone with the lighter socket and found it no longer works. There are two lighter sockets in my car, and neither work. Both worked just fine just before installing the car starter. Is it possible that during installation, they disconnected something to my lighter sockets - or they blew a fuse?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They may have removed the fuse and forgot to replace it. Take the car back and have them correct whatever error they made to cause the Cig lighter and aux power port to not work.


----------

